# WRI Fusion



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Brand new Fusion won some years ago at the striper showdown. Only been casted a few times and been sitting since then. Black fuji alconites, and the g Loomis tape on the butt. Asking 500 since it is in immaculate shape.


----------



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

Drumboy said:


> Brand new Fusion won some years ago at the striper showdown. Only been casted a few times and been sitting since then. Black fuji alconites, and the g Loomis tape on the butt. Asking 500 since it is in immaculate shape.
> View attachment 16669
> View attachment 16670


what are the ratings and length?


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

The rod is 13 ft. It is an 8oz throwing machine, many of us use them for drum fishing. Not any other options for this rod. The butt length is 28" to the bottom of the seat as well.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

If you have to ask ... you don't want it


----------

